# Modchips *snip* are back, what do you think



## Gh0sti (Apr 8, 2010)

you guys think there is a way for them to get those back? what I dont get is why hasnt paypal told them to stop selling carts? also for those who ordered a mod chip did you guys get your money back or is the shop still sending them?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> you guys think there is a way for them to get those back? what I dont get is why hasnt paypal told them to stop selling carts? also for those who ordered a mod chip did you guys get your money back or is the shop still sending them?


That order would have already gone through at that point. Paypal requesting the site remove modchips doesn't alter the fact that the funds were transferred and the order initiated in the system and all that good stuff. It would merely limit future purchases.

At the moment the ShopTemp crew is working hard to find a way to get the DriveKey, WODE, and future modchips back in the shop.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 8, 2010)

well couldnt they still put them up but inorder to buy them just have the option to not use pay pal, or can you not do that?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> well couldnt they still put them up but inorder to buy them just have the option to not use pay pal, or can you not do that?


Nope, unfortunately paypal won't support any shop that sells modchips period. Regardless of if you're using them for the sale or otherwise.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 8, 2010)

What I don't get is that PayPal is still allowing Flash Carts.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> What I don't get is that PayPal is still allowing Flash Carts.


Yeah it doesn't make much sense. Maybe they see the value of flashcarts as more than just devices for piracy, but don't feel the same about modchips?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

You have to admit modchips pretty much are just piracy at the end of the day.

Usually homebrew doesn't come into the equation of modchips, it's either soft-mods, flashcarts or hardware tricks.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Paypal strikes again.

Screw 'em.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 8, 2010)

You can always allow direct payment of credit cards and remove the option to pay with PayPal if Wii modchips are being bought. This way, people can still purchase their modchips.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Maybe they see the value of flashcarts as more than just devices for piracy, but don't feel the same about modchips?


Hmmm... could be true, there's more homebrew for the DS than for the Wii.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Anakir

Just read Ace's post, even if they are not being used for that specific item if the site in general has them and they are used on the site then they will ask them to remove, its just reputation and is part of the their rules. If they did not comply paypal would be taken away from the site causing a lot of problems as people trust paypal and is a well known company.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah. Understood. I guess there won't ever be modchips being sold as long as paypal is supported then.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't see why Paypal is gettin' all anal about modchips, flashcarts etc.


----------



## referencer (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Yeah it doesn't make much sense. Maybe they see the value of flashcarts as more than just devices for piracy, but don't feel the same about modchips?


I wouldn't lend them the benefit of the doubt in assuming they actually possess enough knowledge to make a distinction like that. It's probably more because they don't know what flashcarts are yet.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 8, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> I don't see why Paypal is gettin' all anal about modchips, flashcarts etc.


They don't want to be seen to support Piracy or corporations will get on their backs about it. Modchips are all piracy (playing backups etc.) but I'm surprised that they didn't include Flashcarts in their demands.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 8, 2010)

referencer said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, large corporations like PayPal are never able to make distinctions like this... more than likely, when they actually pull their heads out of their asses long enough to learn (assuming they're capable) what flashcarts are, they'll stop supporting shops with those, as well.

This seems all the more reason to just add a regular, credit card checkout option.  Once ShopTemp has that, you can just get rid of PayPal and bring the Modchips back.


----------



## xiaNaix (Apr 8, 2010)

ShopTemp using PayPal for ANYTHING is a bad idea, whether it be modchips, flash carts, or legitimate accessories.  PayPal can, at any time, put a "freeze" on your account if they suspect it is being used for illegal transactions.  I've heard from shop owners in the past who've had this happen to them and their money (literally tens of thousands of dollars) stuck in limbo for months.  That is why most legitimate shops no longer use PayPal.  It's like playing Russian Roulette with your money.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> referencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was my argument when DX removed their flashcarts because of Paypal.  Credit cards should of kept their sales going surely?


----------



## Little (Apr 8, 2010)

Paypal is unfortunately the only truly accessible payment option for a vast majority of smaller independent firms, especially if they are acting on an international basis and do a lot of smaller transactions. Accepting/processing credit card payment is very very expensive, you have to have a merchant account with a reputable bank, and then use a payment gateway provider and get it all integrated in your e-commerce solution with a decent SSL certificate. Tis much hardwork. 

I was working on an e-commerce system for a heating retailer in the UK - and in the end using their own online payment system just made it completely unfeasible. They already had the merchant account and an  existing relationship with a gateway due to using a PDQ instore. The transaction charges from all the parties involved was just completely stupid - and that was on purchases of about £200/£300 at a time.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 9, 2010)

why cant they do direct payment with credit cards, or just remove option of paypal for mod chips


----------



## Anakir (Apr 9, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> why cant they do direct payment with credit cards, or just remove option of paypal for mod chips



I'm assuming you didn't even bother reading 1 page. Go back to the first page and you'll find your answer.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 9, 2010)

stop accepting paypal then, people can just use their card through moneybookers, simples.

paypal are bastards anyway.



			
				Little said:
			
		

> Paypal is unfortunately the only truly accessible payment option for a vast majority of smaller independent firms, especially if they are acting on an international basis and do a lot of smaller transactions.



Your theory would hold water if they didn't already accept moneybookers, and the is always google checkout.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> Your theory would hold water if they didn't already accept moneybookers, and the is always google checkout.



It wouldn't surprise me if Google Checkout eventually goes the way of PayPal, refusing to support online stores which carry things like modchips and similar, quasi-legal stuff.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 9, 2010)

They should have a sister site with credit card payment only...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

Seems like ShopTemp did it the other way round and ditched PayPal support altogether (according to their twitter account) instead of removing flashcards.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 9, 2010)

Hence my thoughts on Shoptemp.

It's nice that GBATemp wants to give us our own store, but Paypal's reaction is just about the best indication you need as to precisely what is thought of the store, and by extension this site.

I don't mind using PayPal by the way. But I would never use PayPal for anything but an entirely ordinary purchase of ordinary LEGAL in all ways mundane commerce. Actually, I've mostly used PayPal for incoming funds from people needing to SEND me money. I usually use a credit card to pay for things.

If nothing else ShopTemp might even just be a perfectly visible target on the forehead of GBATemp eh. Surely someone else has to have thought that.
The people out there that get annoyed with piracy, usually get annoyed with sites making money at their expense. GBATemp is now making money at the expense of Nintendo.
Don't be surprised if suddenly ShopTemp gets this place killed.

Every time I have bought something 'modded', it's been from some local bloke that knew how to do it fast and efficiently for a reasonable price. I don't buy the chips myself eh.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

Not an issue, Panzer. ShopTemp isn't ours, it's an advertising arrangement. It's no different than how we made revenue with the previous affiliates, but on a larger scale. If NBC advertises coca-cola are they liable if coca-cola gets sued? No. Put more faith in us than that. We thought long and hard about this before entering this arrangement.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool was not fully aware of those details. Makes sense. Gkad it was thought about at length (you have to understand, I have been on proper commercial sites, and thinking doesn't always seem to be evident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Little (Apr 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Your theory would hold water if they didn't already accept moneybookers, and the is always google checkout.



Your theory about my theory would hold more water if I was talking about shoptemp and shoptemp only (I believe I was talking about all small independant firms =p) ... paypal is the market leader by a country mile and the only widely accepted and trusted payment provider. I haven't even heard of moneybookers and really would think twice before giving them my details. That's coming from someone whoes generally quite relaxed with this type of thing. Get your typical techno-phobe in, and if its not paypal they wont touch it.


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

My thought about this? I do not even care! its much cheaper to hack youre wii!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Cool was not fully aware of those details. Makes sense. Gkad it was thought about at length (you have to understand, I have been on proper commercial sites, and thinking doesn't always seem to be evident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it's a perfectly logical response. We've gone to great lengths to ensure things go smoothly though, you can be assured. Though there are occasional hiccups, such as the one being discussed here in regards to the modchips.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Apr 9, 2010)

The only advantages i see for hardmodding your wii over softmodding is...

.compatibility with games
.being able to read burned backups at normal speed (6x)
.gamecube games from usb

and that's all i see for now anyways.

hopefully they get modchips again.


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 10, 2010)

does google checkout allow you to sell modchips? maybe you could use them instead of paypal?


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 12, 2010)

Too bad. I thought i will buy WODE next months


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 13, 2010)

youga_88 said:
			
		

> Too bad. I thought i will buy WODE next months



...you still can? http://shoptemp.com/brands/WODE-JukeBox.html

and also http://shoptemp.com/products/DriveKey-Sold...o-Wii-p-43.html


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2010)

modchips have been restored


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 13, 2010)

how did they get around it Costello?


----------



## A hacked Soul (Apr 23, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Paypal strikes again.
> 
> Screw 'em.


----------

